# R32 alloys wheels and Anniversary wheels



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

Has any got a set of these for sale anywhere as i maybe after a set shortly looked on ebay only one for sale not a set must be mint with or with out tyres. then i may have of Anniversary GTI Tdi alloys for sale brand new wheels just been replaced under warranty by the dealer and only done about 150 mls (if my deal goes through and the TT does go go )


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Try selling the Anni wheels here

http://www.gti-anniversary.com

James.


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

deal not happening as the stealer changed his mind about the price :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## clk320s (Mar 30, 2004)

How much did the exhaust cost & where can it be purchased ! Does it sound nice !

.................


----------

